# Anyone Worked For Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group?



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever worked for these guys, they asked us to bid on a large high end plaza near us. Their website http://www.agmgus.com/ Thanks for any info!payup


----------



## Watch out yelow (Dec 21, 2005)

Not yet.. But they had asked us to bid on a bunch of maintenance work for this upcoming year. We have not heard back from them. If anyone has experiences with them let us know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Out of Erie! They seem really focused on parking lot work.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

any one else?, pretty sure they are doing the Lowes now


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How did it work out with you guys? any one get work from them?

There really isn't nothing on the site about them, so its interesting to hear feedback


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I could give some personal opinions, but I bet the post would be pulled. 

How about we leave it at this, didn't the guy who invented snow come out of Erie, PA as well? You know, the one that started the downward spiral of prices for plowing in the entire country.

What I do know, is that I was receiving RFP's regularly from them as well as other companies for the same locations. Basically doing the same thing as any other area management company, wanting you to do all the legwork and they don't even have the contract.

As for Lowes, no, Springwise got them, formerly Genesis. Anybody want to surmise why the name change?


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

As for Lowes, there are a bunch of management companies in play with them. Springwise, USM, Lipinski, Brickman, US Lawns, etc. Lowes chopped it up into multiple companies.

I know this company also does consulting work. Check out their cool cease and decist.


----------



## Brannick Group (Jan 12, 2008)

E-Mail recived today

Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group wants to thank you for your time, effort and interest in our contract for Blockbuster, Dollar General and Goodyear stores. Unfortunately, we have come to a mutual agreement with the management company not to proceed with these contracts. We pride ourselves on giving our sub contractors good solid contracts with fair pricing and unfortunately due to some unforeseen changes to the pricing structure for state coverage along with what we see as mishandling of contracts on their part, we have declined to accept their revised offer.



We would like to keep you on our mailing list for future bid opportunities and thank you once again for your dedication and hard work to meet our deadline. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me.:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I use to sub contractor with them when they were just a landscaping/snow plowing company, in-fact that's how we entered the landscaping/snowplowing business. He ran the biggest snow plowing operation in Erie. Always kept us busy, AND PAID! lol. I havent been in contact with him in a few years until a week or so ago. He told me they are in 23 states now. I know he is very, very busy going from state to state so if he/they dont get back to you soon I'm sure thats way. Hopefully we'll be doing some work for him this winter. They are on the up and up, Rich is kind of a no B.S. guy and so am I so if after we sit down and talk things are b.s. I will for sure let every one know,lol. But again when he ran the local business there was nothing "funky" going on. Hope this helps put some minds at ease. 


As far as the "other guy from Erie" I used to play ice hockey with him and heard some things here and there but never really paid too much attention to it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bump this up. I got a few emails from them to. They are looking for bids and they are due by the 24th of this month for next years snowplowing and this years landscaping. So anything new,any working with them now?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

No, but they sent me a lot sweeping bid packet. Too bad sweeping is one of the few outdoor property services we don't do.......


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I also have a e mail from them . It a women owned place if you go to their site . I know the owner too we spoke on the phone a week ago. seems like good people to work for . .


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

We received a package to bid today as well, could be promising. Looking forward to seeing some more positive feedback on them. Oh and mine says a woman owned business enterprise. Not sure what that has to do with the overall picture, but thats what the second line is in the heading...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

They sent me out a RFP but it was for Southwest Ohio for some reason??? I declined and told them to e-mail when they have something worthwhile within 80 miles from where I'm at. I know they are owned by Rich Arlington's (Sima Guy) wife according to Clap? Hope that helps


----------



## FPM (Oct 7, 2014)

*I worked for AGMG*

Some one who worked for them needs to come forward and present a current review.  educating his contract holders and subs!!! I am speechless!!! If hes  promoting S.I.M.A. and PLANET that's sad. I will never join S.I.M.A. or re join Planet. Lets just say wears the K-Y jelly...:crying:...I WAS his largest lawn and snow removal contractor in the Midwest. This is a valid review and should not be pulled!!! ***Notice I did not say she hahaha***


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Boutique. They are big on asking for vendors to bid their national bids..seems like a lot of time for us vendors when the likelihood is they won;t win the bid. I'm not even sure who affiliated works for anymore (relating to national companies).


----------

